# CPT for Olfactory Test



## anuja.devasthali (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Friends, 

Please help me with this 

what CPT code we should use for coding Olfactory test ? 


Anuja. A. Devasthali, CPC-A.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Aug 20, 2009)

Standardized olfactory tests such as the UPSIT or “Sniffin' Sticks”, Couldnt find an Exact CPT Code  sorry


----------

